# Fair-Haven Nubians Waiting Thread



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So while it's warmer, I'd thought I'd get some pics and start the waiting thread. All are due January/February. Pepsin, February 25, Chiclets, February 9, Hope a ff Feb 24th, and Daisy (my egg) January. 

Daisy looks like an egg on toothpicks! Everyone feeling fine, just getting my pens together and giving/scheduling Be and CDT's.

Anxious for babies - BUT would like a nice warm spell!

Happy kidding everyone!!!!!:smile:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck if I didn't mind milking I would for sure have nubians.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking fabulous!! Are they all bred to the same buck?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, this year I went with Begley's-Troubled-Acre Shadow. I already have the Lakeshore bloodline I used last year in Chiclets and Hope, so I'm anxious to see how he adds to the herd. I've posted about him on here previously - I am so pleased with his conformation, bloodlines, and promising udders based on his dam, grandam and sister and sire. I am hoping to get a couple of does to keep this year! 
Worked hard on my herd, so these 4 are probably my permanent keepers, but I'm still trying to stick with about 6 does as a maximum. Just hope my goataholic tendency doesn't take over!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Getting closer! Did their "bikini" cuts and hoof trimmings today! Pretty warm (30 degrees) so I thought I'd do it while the weather was nice! Already driving them nuts staring at their backsides!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Daisy is pulling out the "doe code"! Wish she had kidded yesterday, or maybe today, but I think she wants to wait for the cold weather that's coming!! Ugh. Soon I hope!:scratch:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Exciting! Soon I hope!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks! She had triplets last year, BUT the first was transverse in the pelvis, so I'm really keeping an eye on her. Thankfully, everything worked out ok and everyone was fine. I'm thinking trips again this year, but hopefully no more "excitement" when it comes to kidding!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful girls!  Happy kidding!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are they looking?


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Following so I can see some little babies with big floppy ears!!! Also you just need to move to Tennessee lol We have had 1 maybe 2 freezes.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love your girls, they are beautiful! Hopefully they kid while the weather is nice! I'm in central KY, and it's been like a roller coaster!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They are looking FAT and SASSY! All is well, 2 due within the next 10 days. Daisy udders up so quickly I keep second guessing her due date. Chiclets due the 9th and Daisy I believe the 13, although how she can get bigger I don't know. Ligs coming and going but nothing serious" yet. The only day I have to be gone is the 8th. Watch them both kid then!
Thanks for asking.....I hope to get past this latest cold snap.... we shall see!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

AHA!!!! Chiclets kidded today. One doe and one buck! Pics later I'm still running around a bit! So glad it was on the warm side today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!!! Congrats


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Daisy is due Monday, but she is SO big! Praying she holds off until the 12 degree weather passes........ Don't. Pop. Now! Chiclets kids doing well, have them in their sweaters for the cold right now.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is Daisy?


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Following!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for asking about her! She kidded with quads on her due date, 2 bucklings, 2 doelings. See birth announcements for some terrible pictures :tears:. I'm certainly terrible at taking pics. Took a little help on a couple, but nothing terrible. She's a great mama. Babies are all doing great.
Hope to get better pics sometime this weekend while the weather is nice. Trying to clean out my mess of a barn....kidding always puts me behind.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How are your others looking?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Due dates are this Friday for Pepsin, and this Saturday for Hope,who will be a ff. All is well, I'm thinking twins for both. I LOVE twins! No bottle feeding, and limited milking just to make sure udders aren't too big.
Pepsin has been doing her rhythm groaning game, Hope seems just like herself at all times. Keeping a close eye. Thunderstorm will be coming Friday - so I'm thinking both at the same time, just to drive me bonkers!:shocked:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope's ligaments are gone! She is not having any contractions, and so far isn't behaving any differently, but I'm thinking soon! At least she waited until I got the barn clean and put her in a kidding pen. Thanks Hope!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Exciting!! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Hope kidded at 4 am this morning - 2 doelings! I will post pics in birth announcements after I catch up on some much needed rest. She is my only ff this year. Glad I was there. When the first one came out she was afraid of it and jumped to the back of the pen and kept blowing at it. After I cleaned her off and kept presenting her, she finally came around. She is taking an interest in both now. I'm still helping a bit with nursing, but she is doing well. She had me a bit worried there for a while.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!:fireworks:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pepsin's ligaments are gone and she has the "goo". Will be tonight sometime - probably during that hideous thunderstorm they have forecasted. Let the games begin!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pepsin is throwing the entire book of doe code at me! She was due Friday - ligs were gone with slight discharge. Stretching ALL NIGHT LONG - and nothing, nada so far. Ligs came back Saturday. Had her out for a good long walk today. All she wants to do is dig a hole to China and keep me guessing. No contractions throughout. Thank goodness she is my last to kid!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Pepsin, Day 154 UGH! Again I THINK she lost her ligs. No discharge..... she is having a lot of fun at my expense.......
Of course I have clients coming tonight to pick up a couple of kids. She will probably have them then


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That is a very overdue goat!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, hopefully she goes soon. Any news signs?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Anything????


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Nothing serious. She has slight discharge and I swear those ligs have been gone for two days. She is overly affectionate tonight laying her head in my lap and wanting to be scratched. No teeth grinding, moaning, etc. Still digging her hole to China. No contractions. Appetite is good.........I wonder if he got her on a five day heat? She is not in distress and perky, so I'm not having a vet out yet. Loss of sleep is getting to me...... I think she is enjoying my frequent visits:hair:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope she goes soon for you!! That doe code of honor can be tricky :scratch:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How many days late is she?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I had a doe marked down due January 8th that I watched like a hawk. I never saw her bred again. After many sleepless weeks she kidder February 21st. Lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She kidded at noon today!!! (See birth announcements for pics). By the date that I marked her breed and witnessed the breeding day 157.......doesn't matter now - she did it! 2 beautiful does, very healthy, mama is doing great. Did it by herself no issues. Just going out every couple of hours to make sure they are nursing - it got COLD here again! Oh happy day!


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woot!! Woot!! Hooray!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Huzzah!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, finally! Yippee!!!!


----------

